# need help installing amp



## Quagga (May 30, 2017)

Just quick spliced in to the back of the radio for the front right and rear left and use something like this to convert speaker signal into a rca signal. I ran the speaker wires above the glovebox and down passenger side to the truck where I had the convertor

AudioControl LC2i 2 Channel Line Out Converter Wwith AccuBASS and Subwoofer Control https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IIL0LW0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_umjuzbM8ST16B


----------



## red222 (Jun 15, 2017)

How do I know which ones are the correct speaker wire to splice into


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

First, which stereo do you have? Bose or no bose?


----------



## red222 (Jun 15, 2017)

No bose


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

This should help, the colors are listed in the leftmost column


----------



## red222 (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks


----------

